# Underbase decisions.. Best route on this design?



## sidekickya1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hello screen printers. I opened a screen printing business about 10 months ago so I am fairly new and learning. I have a design to print for a customer and I am stumped on the best course of action concerning an underbase on this particular design since it will be printed on ultra cotton black t-shirts. Any help would be appreciated. I feel I have a few options with this one. First the pink and blue are pantone mix colors so just resorting to High Opacity ink isn't really an option for me with what I have on hand nor do I want to deal with discharge. My options as I see them are. OPTION 1---- I print a complete white underbase under everything. Breaking down and separating the blue and pink vectors and trapping each would be an awful lot of work in this design. I was thinking to just over print the pink on the flashed blue all on top of the flashed underbase. My concern is that the pink text with an underbase of white will look different (brighter) that the pink text overprinted over the blue. OPTION 2 ------ If the blue turns out to be light and dense enough to cover the black shirt I could just use it as the undebase and get away with only two screens. This option looks very appealing if it will work at the moment. Just not sure the blue will cover and work.  OPTION 3 ---- which seems crazy to me but would ensure the shade of pink is consistent would be to print the white "and" blue under the pink text that is not already covering the blue. Just not sure what my best option is here. Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.    Thanks   Btw.. the pantone mixes for the blue and pink are high percentages of florescent colors and white. Using ICC 7500 series pantone mixing system.


----------

